# How Do I Tell If I Need To Add Oil??



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *A circle jerk would be:
> 
> "Yeah, I check my oil regularly."
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> What we're doing here is doing a virtual gang rape, not a circle jerk. *


gotcha. ill try to remember before do something dumb like that again. :thumbup:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> * I have never seen problems with fluids in these cars. That's just my personal experience. I know things can happen and they should be checked, but I think people would talk about it more if it was a problem *


Ok, so you telling me you never, ever heard that you should check your oil on any car? Not in driver's ed, from your parents, from a friend, from the salesman, from a mechanic, from someone?!?! Well, there, we've now told you.

And while you might have never had a car that did consume oil, there are many that do. I would recommend that you do so immediately before you drive the car again. Seriously.

And on the last part of the quote above: Are you expecting everyone here to come on the board and say "Oh, no, I had to add a quart of oil to my car today!" or "Oh, no, my coolant level was low!" ? I think you seem smart enough to realize that you should be checking these things, and if you sit back and wait for people to tell you their engines blew up becasue they didn't have oil in them, it might be too late for you. Its a problem with any car. Cars use gasoline. Cars use oil. Cars use coolant. People don't post every time they have to add gas to their cars, so why would you expect them to do so every time they have to add oil or coolant? Thats a lame excuse...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> * Are you expecting everyone here to come on the board and say "Oh, no, I had to add a quart of oil to my car today!" or "Oh, no, my coolant level was low!" ? *


No I just think if it was that big of a problem, you would hear of it more. I know you are supposed to check your fluids but It seems like you guys are saying you need to check it every 100 miles. I check my sisters car often because she is supposed to change her oil every 3-5 k miles, and she waits like 7 or 8k:tsk: But when the oil changes are scheduled for about 15k I don't think you need to check it THAT often. I know what I'm thinking I just can't put it in words exactly.:dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *No I just think if it was that big of a problem, you would hear of it more. I know you are supposed to check your fluids but It seems like you guys are saying you need to check it every 100 miles. I check my sisters car often because she is supposed to change her oil every 3-5 k miles, and she waits like 7 or 8k:tsk: But when the oil changes are scheduled for about 15k I don't think you need to check it THAT often. I know what I'm thinking I just can't put it in words exactly.:dunno: *


I think the point here is to check the fluid levels periodically.

Some people check more often, some less often, but checking them less often is better than not checking at all.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *NOW it's turning into a circle jerk. Good job Plaz, always loved your sense of humor. :angel: *


Right you are, HACK! Your keen sense of observation continues to serve us well! :rofl:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *No I just think if it was that big of a problem, you would hear of it more. I know you are supposed to check your fluids but It seems like you guys are saying you need to check it every 100 miles. I check my sisters car often because she is supposed to change her oil every 3-5 k miles, and she waits like 7 or 8k:tsk: But when the oil changes are scheduled for about 15k I don't think you need to check it THAT often. I know what I'm thinking I just can't put it in words exactly.:dunno: *


I am not telling you to check it every 100 miles!

You said you have never checked it in 6,000 miles. Let me tell you once again why that is bad:
a) BMW specs allow up to a quart to be used per 1000 miles. That means that technically you could be down to 1 quart of oil in your engine and BMW would consider that normal use, which means they will not pay for any damage to your engine
b) it is common knowledge that if your car is going to use oil, it is most likely to do so during and right after the break in period, and possibly up to the first oil service. That means that there is an even better chance that you are low on oil!
c) you don't have to check your oil frequently, but the more often you do, the better it is.
d) even if you don't check your oil often, you should at least check it every few thousand miles. Since it is new an there is a good chance it will use oil, it isn't a bad idea to at least check it every 1,000 miles for the first few thousand.

In other words, I'm not telling you to do it all the time, but I am telling you that it is VERY bad that you have NEVER checked it in the first 6,000 miles.

On the other hand, I didn't pay for your car, so I don't really care what happens to it. Do as you please.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Well I was never informed about it. The only thing my salesman said was, whenever your OBC tells you time for an oil change, then call us up. He never mentioned anything else about oil. One thing if I was low on oil I'd be SOL because I don't have any to put in, and If I specifically need the BMW high performance synthetic oil, whatever the cap says, I'd have to drive an hour to get it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Well I was never informed about it. The only thing my salesman said was, whenever your OBC tells you time for an oil change, then call us up. He never mentioned anything else about oil. One thing if I was low on oil I'd be SOL because I don't have any to put in, and If I specifically need the BMW high performance synthetic oil, whatever the cap says, I'd have to drive an hour to get it. *


Rule of thumb for ANY car is to check the oil every other, or every 3rd fill up. This doesn't indicate a problem, just the nature of cars.

It's in your manual. RTFM!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Rule of thumb for ANY car is to check the oil every other, or every 3rd fill up. This doesn't indicate a problem, just the nature of cars.
> 
> It's in your manual. RTFM! *


I did but I guess I didn't read it good enough:dunno:

BTW is it normal to have whiteish-blueish smoke coming out of the exhaust

I'm joking:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Well I was never informed about it. The only thing my salesman said was, whenever your OBC tells you time for an oil change, then call us up. He never mentioned anything else about oil. One thing if I was low on oil I'd be SOL because I don't have any to put in, and If I specifically need the BMW high performance synthetic oil, whatever the cap says, I'd have to drive an hour to get it. *


Will you check the oil level already and stop making excuses!!   

If its low and you can't get the BMW branded oil, buy a few quarts of Mobil 1 5W30 or Castrol Syntec 5W30.

And I second the owner's manual comment, all of this information IS in the manual. When you go out to the car to check the oil level, bring the owner's manual back with you and read the damn thing.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *Will you check the oil level already and stop making excuses!!   *


I'm not making excuses. I never said I'm not going to check it.

Damn, If I thought I would make people this upset I wouldn't talk.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, I can't decide whether this or the "I'm-too-lazy-to-clean-my-wheels-so-I'll-rear-end-someone-instead-of-using-my-brakes" is more stupid.

:slap:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *OK, I can't decide whether this or the "I'm-too-lazy-to-clean-my-wheels-so-I'll-rear-end-someone-instead-of-using-my-brakes" is more stupid.
> 
> :slap: *


I've already replied several times in both posts, and I am getting more and more annoyed as I read them. I think I have to just stop reading these threads. Where did all of these stupid questions come from all of a sudden. I feel like a kindergarten teacher here trying to work with a bunch of fiesty little kids.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I'm not making excuses. I never said I'm not going to check it.
> 
> Damn, If I thought I would make people this upset I wouldn't talk. *


Well, you could have just said "Oh, well then maybe I'll check it soon" and we would have ended this topic.

Instead, there are something like 10 replies from you ranging from "well, no one told me to" to "these cars aren't supposed to use oil, thats why you only have to change it every 15k" to "well, I won't check it, because if its low I won't be able to find oil for it." Geesh...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *I've already replied several times in both posts, and I am getting more and more annoyed as I read them. I think I have to just stop reading these threads. Where did all of these stupid questions come from all of a sudden. I feel like a kindergarten teacher here trying to work with a bunch of fiesty little kids. *


I stayed away from the other one for as long as I could stand... but it's one of those 'trainwreck' things. You just HAVE to see who the hell is SO stupid.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *Well, you could have just said "Oh, well then maybe I'll check it soon" and we would have ended this topic.
> 
> Instead, there are something like 10 replies from you ranging from "well, no one told me to" to "these cars aren't supposed to use oil, thats why you only have to change it every 15k" to "well, I won't check it, because if its low I won't be able to find oil for it." Geesh... *


Well at least I increased my post count by 10  Cheer up man, no reason to get upset.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *OK, I can't decide whether this or the "I'm-too-lazy-to-clean-my-wheels-so-I'll-rear-end-someone-instead-of-using-my-brakes" is more stupid.
> 
> :slap: *


oh WOW :lmao: :lmao:

see the OT. Ive been having the same thoughts as you


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*big deal*

whats the big deal about checking your oil.When you are a quart low your oil light will come on.Its important to check your tire pressure every other week.
vern


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *When I took delivery of my car, it was low on oil.*


Dougdogs,
Interesting... The oil level was a little low on mine when I took delivery at the PC. Maybe it is a E-Red thing.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: big deal*



vern said:


> *whats the big deal about checking your oil.When you are a quart low your oil light will come on.Its important to check your tire pressure every other week.
> vern *


Dude, you are in for it now


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *Will you check the oil level already and stop making excuses!!
> 
> If its low and you can't get the BMW branded oil, buy a few quarts of Mobil 1 5W30 or Castrol Syntec 5W30.
> 
> And I second the owner's manual comment, all of this information IS in the manual. When you go out to the car to check the oil level, bring the owner's manual back with you and read the damn thing. *


If he has an M3, the proper weight would be 10W60, correct? That might be hard to find anywhere but at a BMW dealer.

Anyway, still no excuse-- buy a case of oil, and check it atleast once every 1k.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *If he has an M3, the proper weight would be 10W60, correct? That might be hard to find anywhere but at a BMW dealer.
> 
> Anyway, still no excuse-- buy a case of oil, and check it atleast once every 1k. *


Edit: I was referring to the original poster's car, not Tgravo's car.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *For the optima oil level, between 2 and 4.
> A little over or under is nothing to worry about. *


Is that true? Boy, am I a numb nut. I assumed that "2" represented totally full. I had it 1mm above that and I sweated it out for awhile.

What you say makes sense. The manual didn't seem to have a very definitive interpretation of something as simple as a dipstick. I am used to the old (F) denoting full line.

Dipstick


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: big deal*



vern said:


> *whats the big deal about checking your oil.When you are a quart low your oil light will come on.Its important to check your tire pressure every other week.
> vern *


It's supposed to work that way, but I don't trust it. I went about two months without checking my oil (stupid oversight) and noticed some ticking from the engine... checked my oil and it was a quart low. The light never came on. :dunno:


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *For the optima oil level, between 2 and 4.
> A little over or under is nothing to worry about. *


I just looked at the manual and the level should be between 1 and 2. When I checked the oil after I first got my car, the level was dead on halfway between 1 and 2. Granted its been above the 4 mark after every oil change at the dealership, but that's a different story.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

AG said:


> *I just looked at the manual and the level should be between 1 and 2. When I checked the oil after I first got my car, the level was dead on halfway between 1 and 2. Granted its been above the 4 mark after every oil change at the dealership, but that's a different story. *


Yep-- after my last dealer oil change, it was about halfway beyond 4! Not good.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

When I picked up my car I made sure to talk to one of the mechanics about proper reading of all the fluids, especially since BMW changed oil dipsticks a few times and he stated that it has to be between 1 and 2. 
One thing we have to remember is to check oil when engine is fully warmed up.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*tgravo2*

DUDE how so? btw I still check my oil every week.
vern


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The temperature of the oil, how long the cars sits, and the level of the car when checking the oil all effects how the dipstick will read.  Okay, I have calmed down now.:tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: tgravo2*



vern said:


> *DUDE how so? btw I still check my oil every week.
> vern *


I know I just figured the guys would jump on you because you said what's the big deal about checking your oil.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

jeffnnj said:


> *Just pulled the dipstick in my 2002 M3. There is a 3 piece red thing on the bottom but there is no indication of oil level. How do I tell if I need to add oil?? Thanks, Jeff *


 :tsk: A metallic knocking in the engine is a sure sign


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *For the optima oil level, between 2 and 4.
> A little over or under is nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW...

to me the picture in the manual seems to make perfect sense. the actual dipstick, however, does not.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sure that picture in the manual has confused many owners... and they may have been overfilling the oil. You buy a 30-40 thousand dollar car and they can't update the manual.:tsk:


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> *I'm sure that picture in the manual has confused many owners... and they may have been overfilling the oil. You buy a 30-40 thousand dollar car and they can't update the manual.:tsk: *


So what is correct--between 1 & 2, or between 2 & 4? To me the only way this ridiculous design would make any sense is to say the normal range falls between the top and bottom of the central "block" (for lack of a better term); anything falling to the slot below it means fill, and anything in the slot above means you've overfilled.
No one has yet answered this basic question: what is the purpose of this obfuscatory design, other than to confuse??


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Andrew said:


> *No one has yet answered this basic question: what is the purpose of this obfuscatory design, other than to confuse?? *


What makes you think we would know that answer? Ask BMW.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

Andrew said:


> *So what is correct--between 1 & 2, or between 2 & 4? To me the only way this ridiculous design would make any sense is to say the normal range falls between the top and bottom of the central "block" (for lack of a better term); anything falling to the slot below it means fill, and anything in the slot above means you've overfilled.
> No one has yet answered this basic question: what is the purpose of this obfuscatory design, other than to confuse?? *


Love my car, but this is definitely NOT an example of meticulous German engineering.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

rwg said:


> *What makes you think we would know that answer? Ask BMW. *


I guess what makes me think you would (read "might") know the answer is, for a board as meticulous and knowledgable as this, and an issue as "basic" as an oil dipstick, it would seem like a slam dunk, unless what you're really implying is "in spite of the considerable collective knowledge of the BMW cogniscenti here @ Bimmerfest, we can't figure out the purpose of the freaking dipstick design either". Or something like that.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Andrew said:


> *So what is correct--between 1 & 2, or between 2 & 4? To me the only way this ridiculous design would make any sense is to say the normal range falls between the top and bottom of the central "block" (for lack of a better term); anything falling to the slot below it means fill, and anything in the slot above means you've overfilled.*


that's how i interpret it as well.



> *I guess what makes me think you would (read "might") know the answer is, for a board as meticulous and knowledgable as this, and an issue as "basic" as an oil dipstick, it would seem like a slam dunk, unless what you're really implying is "in spite of the considerable collective knowledge of the BMW cogniscenti here @ Bimmerfest, we can't figure out the purpose of the freaking dipstick design either". Or something like that. *


i think it's open to debate, although i'm sure people on either side of the fence would tell you otherwise.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Down a quart at 3000 miles*

Checked my oil at 3000 miles and discovered that a quart of fluid had vaporized, I was below the 1 level. Called my service representative, he said come by and he would top it off at their expense. :thumbup:
He recommended checking all fluids every 1000 miles as 6 cylinder BMW engines do consume oil between changes. Said that about 5 % of his customer base ever checked their fluid levels and between 2-4 was acceptable


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

ride365 said:


> *FWIW...
> 
> to me the picture in the manual seems to make perfect sense. the actual dipstick, however, does not. *


Oh, yes. I agree.

Also, if you turn the dipstick over, the two dots correlate more closely with the position of the notches in the diagram--adding to the confusion. Why have dots there at all?

But, seeing that the out-of-the-factory level was not beyond the actual top notch, I went with the assumption that that was the optimal level and one that I would stick to.

In all other non-BMW cars I've owned, never did the dipstick have notches in it. Checking the oil level should be very intuitive and having to check the owner's manual should not be necessary to know what the full mark is. BTW, I do believe in RTFM, but I don't think that the manual is a as clear as it should be in many areas.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

hmr said:


> *Oh, yes. I agree.
> 
> Also, if you turn the dipstick over, the two dots correlate more closely with the position of the notches in the diagram--adding to the confusion. Why have dots there at all?
> 
> ...


Anywhere in the solid portion between the two notches is acceptable per BMW specs.


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

*Oil*

The other Doctor agrees: "Anywhere in the solid portion between the two notches is acceptable per BMW specs.".


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Oil*



DoctorBimmer said:


> *The other Doctor agrees: "Anywhere in the solid portion between the two notches is acceptable per BMW specs.". *


:violent:

:flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

this is going to get confusing


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *this is going to get confusing *


Don't worry, it will no longer be confusing when I leave...


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *Don't worry, it will no longer be confusing when I leave...
> 
> *


Leave?

Where are you going?


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

3LOU5 said:


> *Leave?
> 
> Where are you going?
> 
> *


I've been around here since this board started, and I started posting on bimmer.org in 1998. I know my stuff and people know that (and usually respect that).

When I have to start competing with someone else that wants to assume my identity, I no longer see the value of posting here. Now to have "DoctorBimmer" quoting everything I say and adding in his approval pisses me off. I am almost sure I know more about BMWs than he does, and I do not need him verifying my knowledge and information. If he wants to take over as "DoctorBimmer", then I just might let him. Its not worth my aggrivation... I'm not in high school anymore, and I won't stoop to that level.

This is supposed to be an enjoyable enviornment for enthusiasts, and when there is no longer any enjoyment, what is the purpose of participating?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

DrBimmer said:


> *I've been around here since this board started, and I started posting on bimmer.org in 1998. I know my stuff and people know that (and usually respect that).
> 
> When I have to start competing with someone else that wants to assume my identity, I no longer see the value of posting here. Now to have "DoctorBimmer" quoting everything I say and adding in his approval pisses me off. I am almost sure I know more about BMWs than he does, and I do not need him verifying my knowledge and information. If he wants to take over as "DoctorBimmer", then I just might let him. Its not worth my aggrivation... I'm not in high school anymore, and I won't stoop to that level.
> 
> This is supposed to be an enjoyable enviornment for enthusiasts, and when there is no longer any enjoyment, what is the purpose of participating? *


No disrespect intended, but aren't you getting a little carried away with the Doc Bimmer thing? It's not like someone has stolen your identity in order to use your credit cards. This "other doctor" is not even trying to masquerade as you (is he/she?). I don't see the affront here: you are you, and he/she is .... With your clever and distinctive sig/logo, I don't see how the 2 posters can be mistaken for one another. At worst, it displays a lack of originality and a possible stab at humor, at best it may be an offhand form of flattery. 
Hey, how's this for a compromise: what if the "other dr."agrees to the moniker "Diet Dr. Bimmer"? Would this appease you?


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Andrew said:


> *No disrespect intended, but aren't you getting a little carried away with the Doc Bimmer thing? *


I don't think so. Then again, you are not the one being insulted, so I don't expect you to understand.



> *At worst, it displays a lack of originality and a possible stab at humor, at best it may be an offhand form of flattery. *


He can call himself whatever he wants to, but I think you missed his reply above. I simply posted regarding what the appropriate oil level is, and he quotes my reply saying that he approves and agrees with it. When did I become his apprentice and require him to check and verify my information? He could have answered the question and I wouldn't have cared, but to quote my reply and then say that I was right seems to imply that he is mocking me. I don't consider it flattery by any means...



> *Hey, how's this for a compromise: what if the "other dr."agrees to the moniker "Diet Dr. Bimmer"? Would this appease you? *


I never modeled my name after a soft drink. He can continue to call himself Doctor Bimmer, and after this reply, he will become to only "Dr" on this board.

Once again, you might not see it as I do, but I was deeply insulted by his reply above. Maybe I am over-emphasizing an attempt at humor on his part, but I think I have the right to interpret his response however I see appropriate. So DoctorBimmer, you won. I hearby relinquish my post as the BMW Doc.

To all of you that I have enjoyed conversation with over the past year at this board, and before that on bimmer.org, it has been a pleasure sharing my passion for BMWs with you. Enjoy your cars and try to keep this place civilized. There are plenty of knowledgable people here, and I am sure that the others will be able to fill my shoes and provide you with all the BMW info you need.

Its been a great ride...

Best wishes,
"DrBimmer"

:hi:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

Dr Bimmer..if you are still reading...

say it ain't so! forget that guys comments! 'can't we just get along.' your knowledge and insight has been invaluable to this bimmer forum. i'm sure there are others that mirror my respect for you.

i hope you will rethink ur decision... :bawling:



DrBimmer said:


> *
> To all of you that I have enjoyed conversation with over the past year at this board, and before that on bimmer.org, it has been a pleasure sharing my passion for BMWs with you. Enjoy your cars and try to keep this place civilized. There are plenty of knowledgable people here, and I am sure that the others will be able to fill my shoes and provide you with all the BMW info you need.
> 
> Its been a great ride...
> ...


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *I'm not in high school anymore*





> *So DoctorBimmer, you won. I hearby relinquish my post as the BMW Doc. *


:yikes:

:rofl:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, Dr. Bimmer *KNEW* his stuff. I hate to see him go, and let someone else get the best of him.


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

DrBimmer...hope you're still reading

We truly appreciate your knowledgable responses around here... please don't let that impostor (who has a total post count of 7) deter you from staying with us! Just ignore him, like we ignore him. Like when we had the Hugie Wangie impostor posing as Eugie Bangie a couple weeks ago...  

Please stay!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

Dr. B-- I have to say, you sure are the one acting like you're in high school now. You would quit on something that brings you pleasure (and has so for years), because some nameless, faceless entity arrives on the scene sporting a moniker similar to yours, and agreeing with your post, whether genuine or not? Either you have a real thin skin , or you're just looking for affirmation from others on the board that your posts are valued and that you are appreciated here, which I think you have seen, and will perhaps continue to see until you reappear. Hell, I've been dropping in on this site for the past several months, and I also find your contributions worthwhile, along with a number of others here, so it's nothing personal, but c'mon, get a grip. Nobody cares about this other guy one way or the other except you, and all this drama seems to give him more credence than he deserves. 

PS: Although I am not the one in your situation, my sense is that I would be no more than slightly annoyed by it; most likely I would parry it with a little biting humor, and/or a general lack of recognition, and go about my business. These things tend to go away once the novelty wears off (usually rather quickly).

Andrew


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Let's look at this from my view point.
2nd post after someone notices"2" similar names: 
DoctorBimmer: Ummm, will the real...... 
.............Doctor please stand up! I guess DrBimmer will have to change his name, thanks in advance!! :rofl: 
DrBimmer: (smiley face w/"asshole flag) & Now that I think of it, I don't even want to say what I had in my mind. 

Ask anyone here.... there is only one DrBimmer.... you can say all you want, I guarantee you that you don't have the BMW knowledge and authority that I do. 

Then another DrBimmer post: BTW- a better user name for you might be InsecureLexusDriver. 

Which I reply: Wow !............ 
try to have a little humor and the troops go wild with attacks. I'll go sit in my corner now until ya'all calm down. Just picked the same name I have on bimmerforums & E46 fanatics, forgive me for not checking for any simularities. Sheez.

Now I make a new post on a different thread: "Silver 
I really liked the Aspen Silver on my 97 528, and with black interior it sure looked good."
And a new ID of DrBimmermatazz" who obtained his/her id that day posts the exact same "smiley asshole" (son, daughter, relative, friend???) and says: And I am sure it looks better than your Lexus' do!!


__________________
DrBimmer is my hero and he is the best person in the world!! (well, except for that BMW God that they call Shafer). Anyone that tries to impersonate him or copy his identity is an (asshole smiley).
Which I reply "Thanks".

So, I agree with DrBimmers statement about "dipstick oil level" as a subtle stab at humor since he acted like a baby, called me names and he is ready to leave the board!?? As I stated in my second posting on this board, THIS IS THE SAME USERNAME THAT I HAVE ON BIMMERFORUMS & E46FANATICS ! I was simply using the name I have on those boards on this board. You CAN NOT look through the Members directory until AFTER you register. I did not see the similarity until I started browsing this board. I am NOT trying to imitate DrBimmer, I have not used his unique signature, I have not claimed to be him, I most certainly do not hold his knowledge or claim to. So, DrBimmer, I, among others do not wish to see a valued car nut like yourself leave, but, if this bothers you this much, maybe you should. If you register with the other boards I mentioned with "DrBimmer", I DO NOT plan on leaving those boards. As a comprimise, and if it is possible, I could change my name to DoctorBimmeRon, which would then be slightly different and have my first name at the end. What do you think? Balls in your court.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

DoctorBimmer... do you own or drive a BMW?


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

*Artslinger*

Have owned: 95 M3 (Avus Blue / Black) for a little over 2 years, mods limited to intake & exhaust. 97 528i (Aspen Silver / Black) for a little over 1 year, no mods, just changed out the wheels.

Tired of the Luxo ocean liner, so Im looking to purchase a 2003 330i, Prem. Pkg, Sport, Xenon, Auto, cold pkg, in either Topaz / Black ....or....TI Silver / Black. None in Austin at present. Momentum in Houston had the Topaz / Black (my 1st choice), the morning I called to tell my salesman I was coming to work a trade, he said it had been sold the night before. I really hate to order, but with this color combo it appears I may have to. All the silver cars in this area typically have gray interiors and the Topaz cars seem to be 80% Sand, 20% Gray interiors. BMW of Austin has a Blue / Sand in stock right now, but no cold pkg, which I could live without, but I really want a black interior (easier to keep clean w/9yr old soccer players).


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Why not list your M3 and 528 in the "What I Drive"?


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

*Drive*

I assume that "What I drive" is what you currently own & drive, which is the 96 LS400 & 98 GS300. The M3 & 528i is what I have owned recently but are now gone. Out of all the vehicles I have owned, the M3, my 66 Mustang GT Fastback & my 72 Chevy Cheyenne Super short box pickup truck are my favorites. Mustang Monthly flew out and did a photo shoot / story on that car, put a lot of money, time & sweat into that car. The 72 PU I only sold because I was stopped at a light and a guy yelled over and asked how much I would take for it, I yelled $6K, he said pull over, next thing you know it was gone. At the time, 1981, it was worth about $4k tops. 66 was sold to a collector who had been bugging me for it and I was transferring from Boulder, CO to Austin & my company would only pay for 2 cars and I was growing tired of it anyway. The M3, well, as I can say is that I was brain dead at the time when I sold it to a private party to get (please forgive me) a 99 Chevy Silverado Xcab Z71 truck. Sold that & got the 96 LS400.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

Andrew said:


> *No disrespect intended, but aren't you getting a little carried away with the Doc Bimmer thing? It's not like someone has stolen your identity in order to use your credit cards. This "other doctor" is not even trying to masquerade as you (is he/she?). I don't see the affront here: you are you, and he/she is .... With your clever and distinctive sig/logo, I don't see how the 2 posters can be mistaken for one another. At worst, it displays a lack of originality and a possible stab at humor, at best it may be an offhand form of flattery.
> Hey, how's this for a compromise: what if the "other dr."agrees to the moniker "Diet Dr. Bimmer"? Would this appease you? *


Dr. Bimmer--Don't you feel a little foolish now? Though I didn't post as such, I considered the possibility that this guy had used the Doctor Bimmer moniker on other venues, and lo and behold. Then the poor bastard tries to make a small joke and you stage one of the great martyr scenes of all time. To top it off, the guy is willing to change his name so as not to ripple the water, to appease you. Here's what I think you should do: Come back and publicly apologize to the board for overreacting, then continue to contribute as you are accustomed, and in a day or so everything is forgotten and all is status quo, albeit with an all new DoctorBimmeRon, or some such. Naturally, you'll do what you want, but I think it's safe to say that if you choose not to return you will be viewed as a coward and a baby. 
Will the "real" Dr. Bimmer please stand up?


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Andrew said:


> *Dr. Bimmer--Don't you feel a little foolish now? Though I didn't post as such, I considered the possibility that this guy had used the Doctor Bimmer moniker on other venues, and lo and behold. Then the poor bastard tries to make a small joke and you stage one of the great martyr scenes of all time. To top it off, the guy is willing to change his name so as not to ripple the water, to appease you. Here's what I think you should do: Come back and publicly apologize to the board for overreacting, then continue to contribute as you are accustomed, and in a day or so everything is forgotten and all is status quo, albeit with an all new DoctorBimmeRon, or some such. Naturally, you'll do what you want, but I think it's safe to say that if you choose not to return you will be viewed as a coward and a baby.
> Will the "real" Dr. Bimmer please stand up? *


I'm not defending Dr. Bimmer by any means but maybe after being involved with these boards for so long and answering a bunch of questions that seem to repeat themselves every other day, he just might need to take some sort of break. I think that this whole Dr. Bimmer vs. DoctorBimmer fiasco might have just expedited his much-needed "vacation". (Heck, even doctors need some sort of rest).

In any case, if indeed you are still around Dr. Bimmer, please do NOT leave this way. Even though I have such a low post count, I've been cruising this board for a while now and you are indeed a valuable contributing member.

But if you feel that this board no longer warrants your time and energy and most importantly, does not reward you with joy and pleasure, then good luck in your future endeavors.

:thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Drive*



DoctorBimmer said:


> *I assume that "What I drive" is what you currently own & drive, which is the 96 LS400 & 98 GS300. The M3 & 528i is what I have owned recently but are now gone. Out of all the vehicles I have owned, the M3, my 66 Mustang GT Fastback & my 72 Chevy Cheyenne Super short box pickup truck are my favorites. Mustang Monthly flew out and did a photo shoot / story on that car, put a lot of money, time & sweat into that car. The 72 PU I only sold because I was stopped at a light and a guy yelled over and asked how much I would take for it, I yelled $6K, he said pull over, next thing you know it was gone. At the time, 1981, it was worth about $4k tops. 66 was sold to a collector who had been bugging me for it and I was transferring from Boulder, CO to Austin & my company would only pay for 2 cars and I was growing tired of it anyway. The M3, well, as I can say is that I was brain dead at the time when I sold it to a private party to get (please forgive me) a 99 Chevy Silverado Xcab Z71 truck. Sold that & got the 96 LS400. *


I've owned quite a few cars myself and drive a BMW now. I was just curious why you didn't list any BMW and your name has Bimmer in the tag.


----------

